# SVS SB13-Ultra up 4 sell



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone looking for a beast of a sub, make me an offer.
Cash is king and local pickup is desired, N.C. area
this sub still has 2yrs left of the transferable warranty.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

How much?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Howdy Tonto,
Thanks for asking, I have a price in mind and will shoot you a pm.

On the Classified *FS* thread I asked to make me an offer, not sure why I didn't here?


----------

